# Toro S-200 paddle unit



## lougars (Jan 24, 2016)

I have an older S-200 that need the paddle assembly replaced due to age and of course use. Is there anything I should be aware of when I start to changout this part.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

All you need is the new rubber. Sometimes the screws on those are seized in the aluminum - soak them with penetrating oil for awhile. You can cut your own rubber blades from a truck flap or conveyor belt material if you want to stay on the cheap.....

I quit messing around with the old S series ones because nobody wants them these days. They are nice light weight machines for quick light snow removal. I remeber the blizzard of 78 when we used them to remove snow from roof tops!! lol they were new then!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_ bad69cat covered it. Soak the screws and go at it slow. Those S-200s just never seem to die.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF lougars. Here is a link to the Toro single stage service manual to help with future repairs. Be aware that the manual covers different model number single stage machines.The scraper bar is usually replaced at the same time as the paddles. Being around for 35 plus years shows how durable these little blowers are. I just replaced the carb diaphragm and recoil start on my neighbors S-200 a week ago and it still runs great for a 3 hp machine. 

Toro Single Stage Snow Blower Manual


----------

